# MANILA | Anchor Grandsuites | 200m | 58 fl | T/O



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: Chinatown, Manila
Use: Residential
Height: 200.20 meters / 58 floors
Architect: ASYA Design










Height is 200.20m








ASYA

Updates as of March 2019


walrus357 said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

24 August 2019


johnrob15 said:


> August 24 2019


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

5 Feb 2020


dc_2012 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/iskomoreno...030693233048/2683306985072061/?type=3&theater


----------



## tita01isback (May 15, 2020)

jeffrymcwild said:


> View attachment 119828


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Now T/O








































johnrob15 said:


> From Anchorland virtual topping off ceremony video.



*Anchor land tops off tallest tower in Binondo*

Manila Bulletin by James A. Loyola | Published May 8, 2021, 6:00 AM



> Real estate developer Anchor Land Holdings Corporation has topped off its luxury residential tower Anchor Grandsuites, the tallest building in Manila’s Chinatown.
> 
> “I would like to commend everyone’s resilience and hard work. Because of each and every one of you, we are able to reach the highest point of Anchor Grandsuites without compromising the quality of the project and the welfare of our people over the years and during these challenging times,” Anchor Land Chief Executive Officer Steve Li said.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Posted this photo a while back in the Philippine Forum, but not here
Binondo skyline by Jayo Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*11/27/2021








*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 15:*

NewLens_011522_3 by Kieran Coughlan, on Flickr


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

wolfhawkfield said:


> .....


----------



## heartless09 (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/23/2022 








*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> June 28, 2022


----------

